# Gut Bacteria/ Aggression study



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I mentioned in a previous post that I had stumbled on an herb which aids in Gastronomic issues, plus so many others "Pao d' Arco
Here is the study I was sent regarding the connection between "Gut" issues, and aggression.

I can attest to the benefit of this Herb... related to Gut issues... an aggression issues... since Zeke has been taking Pao d'Arco... he is "Greatly improved with both Humans and dogs" !!!!!
but this is "Only my own experience" 

This could be a medical breakthrough if ... Zeke is not the only dog to benefit from this study/herb....

https://peerj.com/articles/6103/?fb..._0pYoNOPdeR6sm02ZQOjr_KupcdVIL9mdSKnu71TONIgQ


----------

